# Help and Advice > Home straight >  My Positive Days Post

## Pen

For the times when things are going well....

Today started off slow. Had trouble getting in gear. By 11 oclock I was just happy that I had got up, showered, dressed and walked the dog. Since then I have been a bit better and got out into the studio. I rearranged the clay store and unloaded half a tonne of clay from a pallet in the drive and got it put away. Hubby was going to do it but I could not wait any longer for him and thought hey, I can do this, one 12.5kg bag at a time. and I did! Who needs a man!!!  :Rock:

----------


## Paula

That's a fantastic idea for a thread  :):

----------


## rose

I bet moving all that clay is great exercise too! I think a positive days thread is a great idea  :):

----------


## Angie

Brilliant idea for a thread, and well done moving all the clay

----------


## Pen

> I bet moving all that clay is great exercise too!


It certainly was! Pottery really improves your upper body strength  :(rofl): 

As to the thread I thought my positive days get lost in my desperate thread and it would be nice to have somewhere I and others if they want to could record when things weren't so bad and when I am having a bad day I can look back at all the better ones.

----------

Angie (23-09-16),Paula (23-09-16)

----------


## Suzi

What a fantastic thread! Well done for getting all of that clay moved - but I hope you didn't overdo it too much!

----------


## OldMike

Great idea for a thread Pen.

Since reading your threads and FB page I realise that ceramics is a very physical art form what with moving big bags of clay and wedging clay you certainly need to be fit.

----------


## Pen

Had another positive this evening. Ember got very excited when hubby came by and took several toys out. Then she decided that none of these were right and put them back in the toybox. I have never seen her put her toys away before!!  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Awwww

----------


## OldMike

> Had another positive this evening. Ember got very excited when hubby came by and took several toys out. Then she decided that none of these were right and put them back in the toybox. I have never seen her put her toys away before!!


awwww so cute.  :):

----------


## Suzi

That's so brilliant.

----------


## Pen

After a week of struggling through treacle a few little rays of sunshine came through the clouds and I have started to feel a bit better today. This was helped by being able to secure a piece of essential kit I need for the pottery. I had thought I had missed out on this on ebay but the other buyer could not complete the purchase and so its been offered to me. New this would cost £2250 but the one I am going to get has only been used 3 times is almost brand new and will cost me £800 plus fuel for hubby to go and get it! It will save me hours of work as well as saving me money on clay. I think within a year it will be well on its way to paying for itself.

----------

Paula (01-10-16)

----------


## Suzi

So thrilled for you lovely!

----------


## Pen

Well I'm back home. Ten hours on the road and despite traffic jams not a sharp word between us! The model turned out to be a smaller one than I had expected but I was happy to take it at a £100 discount. Ah the things that man will do for me!

----------


## Paula

Yay! So glad you got it - although it's very therapeutic watching you do whatever it is you do to that clay lol

----------


## Suzi

Yay!!!

----------


## Flo

> After a week of struggling through treacle a few little rays of sunshine came through the clouds and I have started to feel a bit better today. This was helped by being able to secure a piece of essential kit I need for the pottery. I had thought I had missed out on this on ebay but the other buyer could not complete the purchase and so its been offered to me. New this would cost £2250 but the one I am going to get has only been used 3 times is almost brand new and will cost me £800 plus fuel for hubby to go and get it! It will save me hours of work as well as saving me money on clay. I think within a year it will be well on its way to paying for itself.


It was definitely meant to be for YOU Pen....goodo.xx

----------


## Pen

Its been a little while since I felt able to add to this thread but feel things are on the up a bit. The new mattress is helping me sleep a lot better and had a lovely evening last night with a friend who cooked dinner (which was fab) and then we sat and chatted for hours. (I think I may have worn her out through!), before coming home to a cuddle with hubby then kicking him out so I could retire to my nice comfy bed with catch up TV and some drawing.
Looking forward to getting stuck into some mass pottery production in a minute which is a real plus, I have not had any real enthusiasm to make anything for weeks which is a sign of how poorly I was.

----------


## Suzi

It's fabulous that you can add to this thread again. So pleased for you lovely.

----------


## Paula

That's great news  :):  enjoy your mass pottery production

----------


## Pen

Two cows and a class run, not making as much as I had hoped so will press on for a few hours and try and get some more on the drying rack!

----------


## Flo

I take it you're making cows?....I'm sure there'll be loads on the rack by tomorrow. So pleased you're feeling better Pen. Enjoy your bevy of bovines! :(happy):

----------


## Pen

Six cows done before I knocked off for the day.  Picture on Facebook.

----------


## Suzi

Those cows are so lovely!

----------


## Pen

I have got construction down to 40 minutes per cow. Of course that does not allow for the time I will spend glazing them. 
Two of them have buyers before they are even dry, yet alone glazed and fired!!

----------

Suzi (22-10-16)

----------


## Pen

Been doing well today. Had a little meltdown in the car park at Boots yesterday when I discovered that they had not changed my meds. My Emotional intensity went to OTT! Today though I have been better. I got up and showered. Walked the dog. Went down the town. Did the banking. Went to WH Smiths and bought some folders, went and looked in three bookshops (but could not find what I wanted at a price I could afford  :=(:  ). Met Arty at the Range, bought some more stuff there (and caused her to spend much more than she would have without me!!) and got back home.
Feeling pretty tired now but I have so much to do in preparation for tomorrow! I may go and have a lie down for an hour though before I tackle anything else.

----------


## Flo

Busy you!....I miss The Range..they had one in Gosport. So easy to spends lots in there...not surprised you spent more. Good plan, have a lie down and recharge the batteries!

----------


## Suzi

Definitely go for a lie down!

----------


## magie06

What still needs to be done?

----------


## Pen

Just had a power nap for an hour. Now to go out with H and mix a load of colored slip for the kids group in the morning.  I also want to make 4 more cows one with a Robin on its nose for an order.

----------


## Paula

I've also got that talent - go shopping with someone and they spend more than they would without me  :O:

----------


## Pen

> I've also got that talent - go shopping with someone and they spend more than they would without me


  :(rofl): 

eight cows now on the rack drying. I'm getting faster, can now turn out two cows an hour!

----------


## Paula

It's so lovely to hear you so upbeat  :):

----------


## Pen

Mind you when I was making cows against the clock H said "I dont think this was what the doctor had in mind when she said you needed to slow down!"

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Hmm, resting? lol

----------


## Pen

I am riding a high again.... Want to go back out to the studio and carry on with the tiding up in the den... or print out and file a load of patterns for the new folder I bought today, or make a load more cards....
Really struggling to make myself stop and rest.

----------


## Suzi

Pacing love... Maybe some drawing or make a card, but nothing too much.... ?

----------


## Flo

So you're in clockwork mouse mode?.....don't burn yourself out Pen!....I can understand it's hard when you're in the zone and you have all these ideas, but do as Suzi says and pace yourself. :(bear):

----------


## OldMike

> So you're in clockwork mouse mode?.....don't burn yourself out Pen!....I can understand it's hard when you're in the zone and you have all these ideas, but do as Suzi says and pace yourself.


I like that term  (clockwork mouse mode) Flo, "just wind me up and let me go"  :): 

But try and pace yourself Pen.

----------


## Pen

Yes I like that term as well. Woke up at 1 this morning and could not get back to sleep which is a worrying trend.

Just had a class of 8 kids. Felt like 80!!!
Got another class starting in 10 minutes but H is going to take the first hour whilst I get some lunch.

----------


## Suzi

Glad you have got H helping out. Sounds like she's doing more and being more involved with the studio?

----------


## Pen

Yes she is. I have just given her a pay rise.

----------


## Suzi

I think it's brilliant!

----------


## Pen

Its unbelievable. A year ago she would not have been willing to stand in on a class, but she is slowly gaining confidence and provided that the group pretty much know what they are doing she is happier to supervise. She still hides when the kids groups run though!!! 
I have been looking at how I can build the business to be able to pay her a wage that would be more than just enhanced pocket money! She is only working for me for 10 hours a week I would like to make it a lot more. The only feasible way though is to run more courses. I am thinking in the next financial year I will buy two more wheels and run intensive throwing weekends for up to 4 people. I think I could squeeze 5 of these in on the weeks I am not running other courses and during the summer holidays I could offer 1 day taster sessions as well. 
I am also still thinking of adding a Saturday morning adults class which would generate a good chunk of money as well.

----------


## rose

This all sounds great. You are so determined and you have built up an awesome business. I hope you take a moment, every so often, to look at what you have achieved and feel proud  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

I agree with Rose. Stop and look at how amazingly well you've done.

----------


## angeleyes

It's so beautiful really. I even kinda envy you that you have such a creative job. I also dream of making a studio or something like that one day to teach kids pottery! Well done!! :(happy):

----------


## Pen

> It's so beautiful really. I even kinda envy you that you have such a creative job. I also dream of making a studio or something like that one day to teach kids pottery! Well done!!


Keep the dream, you may make it come true one day  :(rofl): 
I know I have the perfect life and job and in a way through my mental illness. If I had not become incapable of holding down my job in IT I would probably still be doing that!!

----------


## Suzi

I think that's very true. I am so glad you've found your way to doing what you do. You bring smiles and pleasure to everyone rather than asking "have you turned it off and back on again?"  :(rofl):

----------


## Pen

Got a huge amount done today although there seems to be a huge amount still to do!

Saw my GP this morning who gave me a med increase. She said that my dry mouth may be just one of those things that goes with getting older....
Met up with Dad 
Saw my best friend for a coffee
Sorted out and moved the art stuff with the lady who is helping with art class and arranged it into the new units I got from Ikea a week ago
Took H up to Boots and went round Matalan. Bought some new socks (I have a thing about socks... I love them and they have to be RIGHT) and new slippers
Walked the dog with H
Set to and spent the evening tiding the upstairs studio (my den) and labelling boxes.

The den is still a mess but at least you can now see some carpet! I had hoped to get some clay recycled today but there just was not enough hours in the day!!

----------


## Suzi

Wow! You really do need to slow down lovely! Well done for sorting meds etc.

----------


## Pen

The Gp read through the note I brought from the pdoc and said "so you are taking steps to take it a bit easier then". H and I looked at each other and laughed!

----------


## Pen

PS I need a clockwork mouse emoticon!!!

----------


## Suzi

Thing is I do think that it depends on what you are doing too itms? It's important to rest and pace - but you are never going to be the sit down, do nothing but watch tv type of person and so I think that if you are sitting and drawing or making cards which is less strenuous than teaching or recycling clay then that's still "taking it easy Pen style"...

----------

Pen (27-10-16)

----------


## Flo

You are who you are Pen!....if you can rest and create at the same time, then this is just you!.....I'm in 'slug mode' at the moment because of the weather so I'm knitting. When we have good days then it's clockwork mouse again and I start 'chucking' and am surrounded with black bin liners!....one day I'll have a 'happy medium'..but then that's me. :(giggle):

----------

Pen (27-10-16)

----------


## Pen

Ordered myself 4 books off Amazon this afternoon. I am treating them as a form of medication.... When I read fiction it is the only time I truly switch off. I have always been an avid reader and my family will tell you when I am in a book they could have a whole conversation around me and I would not hear a word. My reading had gone to pot when I was ill a few years back, I just could not concentrate but now its much better.
Had a little bit of an annoyance this morning when a potential customer who had insisted last night that I find them a place as her BF wanted to go on the "spinny thing" for his birthday today failed to turn up to the special private lesson I had arranged for him.... Then I had three people who reserved places fail to turn up on the kids group as well.... But quite pleased tonight as I managed to repair the tape cassette in my labelling printer after the (very expensive) tape broke. Ah my misbegotten youth with music tapes paid off finally!!

----------


## Paula

I'm exactly the same with books, and devour them. Pure escapism  :):

----------


## Flo

People not turning up is SO bloody rude!!!...but snap..I ordered 2 books off amazon yesterday....haven't been able to concentrate much for the past few weeks. I'm oblivious to anything around me when I'm well stuck in!!...love it..as Paula says..pure escapism, and it lowers blood pressure and slows breathing (of the anxious type)...so I'll definitely be in 'slug mode' when I get them. enjoy your reading!

----------


## Suzi

I hope you'd taken payment or at least a deposit for those who didn't turn up?

----------


## Pen

No. I try and encourage people to book up front and pay £10 but if they insist on paying on the day they pay £12. Most of the time this works and people would rather pay the £10. The awkward sod who wanted the private lesson I did not have time to get a deposit from her.... Next holidays I may enforce the pay before the day except for people that I know I can rely on. I now have a better database as well so I can blackball people who mess me around like that.

----------


## Suzi

Good for you!

----------


## Pen

Having a generally good day today. A friend came over for coffee this morning and then I went for lunch with another really good friend. It has picked me up no end. The element arrived for my kiln this morning. You could have knocked me over with a feather, I only ordered it yesterday and the sales lady said they would have to make it to order which would take a couple of days. Obviously someone in the factory looked at the order and went "Yeh we have one of those somewhere" and got it straight in the post. I am most impressed with them. I am also quite impressed with myself as I am well into fitting the new element myself. I have found the isolation switch on the fusebox, dismantled the electrics, taken out the old element and am in the process of persuading the new element (think 6 foot long spring!!!) into the grooves on the side of the kiln. At that point I decided I needed a cup of tea and a biscuit before I stretch the spring a little to make it stay put  :(whew): . So far this has been a doodle (and quite fun to be an engineer again) and to think I was willing to pay someone £100 to do this!!  :(rofl):

----------


## Pen

Its all done and the kiln is working again! Now to vacuum it out, clean and re batt wash the shelves then it will be ready to go back to work!

----------


## Paula

Awesome. I wouldn't know where to start  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Wow! That's amazing! I'm so impressed with the company and with you!

----------


## Pen

> Awesome. I wouldn't know where to start


Well you start with Youtube and a screwdriver. :(rofl):   Where would we be without the internet!

----------


## Pen

> Wow! That's amazing! I'm so impressed with the company and with you!


I am unbelievably pleased with myself....

----------


## Suzi

So you should be!

----------


## Pen

Another good day. Took H and A to the wetlands reserve and spent a wonderful afternoon feeding the ducks, geese and swans. We fell in love with the call ducks and the kids would have smuggled one out if they could have.
 :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Sounds really lovely  :):

----------


## Suzi

So glad you had a lovely day! Does this mean you're going to be making your own range of ducks?

----------


## Pen

> So glad you had a lovely day! Does this mean you're going to be making your own range of ducks?


Yes I think so  :(rofl):  I may have to spend another day there in the name of research  :(nod):  Only wish it was a little closer!

----------


## OldMike

> Its all done and the kiln is working again! Now to vacuum it out, clean and re batt wash the shelves then it will be ready to go back to work!


That's brilliant Pen so the kiln is now all systems go, YAY.

----------


## Pen

Yes. Got 8 cows to glaze today and then I can do a glaze firing to really test it out. However did a lower temperature firing on Tuesday and the element has oxidized (as it should) so I know that it was working so there should be no reason why everything should not go back to normal. The brand new kiln is due to arrive around the 7th December so will have to rearrange things (again) to be able to get two big kilns next to each other (and arrange for the electrician). I am very aware that the old boy is starting to corrode and crumble to I am not sure how much longer it will cope with the high amount of usage and the new one will allow me to semi retire it to doing just the lower temperature "bisque" firings.

----------


## Suzi

I love that you're having to expand with more kilns!

----------


## Pen

Had a better day today, feeling a lot more stable as I have been trying hard to take it steady over the last week.
I have started on the higher dose of Venlefaxine today so I am hoping that it will keep me on the straight and narrow.

The community art group had the run of the studio this morning, I did not have to be with them as my friend supervised the group. I managed to get down the town and pay in the money and do a little shopping without having any anxiety issues!

----------


## Paula

Fantastic to hear - all of it  :):

----------


## Suzi

That's all so brilliant!

----------


## Pen

Well another good day. Had a class this afternoon which seemed to go well and I even did a painting myself! After the class I rested (yes really!!) and read for a while then a friend came over for dinner whilst another friend ran the evening class.

----------


## Paula

Woohoo! By George I think she's got it  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Pen that is a truly fantastic post!!!!

----------


## Flo

What a lovely evening you had!....a well deserved one too I'm sure!.....I've been looking at your ceramics online. They're absolutely lovely!.....I think they're worth FAR more than you're selling them at. What a creative lady you are!...have a good day love.

----------


## Pen

> What a lovely evening you had!....a well deserved one too I'm sure!.....I've been looking at your ceramics online. They're absolutely lovely!.....I think they're worth FAR more than you're selling them at. What a creative lady you are!...have a good day love.


Lol. Even ay those prices I am not selling them... Apart from the odd cow or donkey I am lucky if I sell a piece a month. I just dont have time to really sort out my sales channel

----------


## Flo

I don't think that people realise what goes into making them..it's a long process and a lot of work.

----------


## Pen

Yes I think that most of my ceramics are actually sold at cost.

----------

Flo (17-11-16)

----------


## Pen

This is getting scary... posting in here again!!!
Had a busy morning taking H to x-ray, coffee in costa, trip round Asda, pickup cats meds then home. Had a lovely class this afternoon and then retreated to the studio den and did some oil painting, cooked myself salmon with pea risotto and then settled down with a real fire and candles and watched (yes actually watched, no computer, no drawing) a film and then a TV show I had recorded......

----------


## Suzi

Oh no, what has H done? 
You've done a huge amount! I'm so thrilled that you have taken some time out. Well done lovely.

----------


## Paula

Is H ok?

----------


## Pen

H is fine. She managed to pull three muscles in her left shoulder whilst picking up a coffee cup with her right... go figure that one out! She was in so much pain that we went to the doc who sent her for an x ray. She is getting much better now though so I dont think that anything is actually broken.

----------


## Paula

Ouch!

----------


## Suzi

Ouch! Poor H!

----------


## Pen

Well I could get used to this chilling out stuff! Had a day of printing christmas cards out followed by an evening of dinner and some pastel drawing with my friend... Dont want to go back to work tomorrow!!

----------


## Suzi

That's a brilliant post! Thrilled for you!

----------


## Pen

I have been paid the highest compliment. My friends daughter was asked at school to write about "her hero" and chose me. She said that my patience with teaching art and pottery as well as gaining my degree was an inspiration and that she would like to have a job like mine one day.  :(blush):

----------


## Paula

Awwww so sweet ..... and so very true

----------

Pen (21-11-16)

----------


## Suzi

She is right! You are amazing!

----------

Pen (21-11-16)

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant Pen and so true.

----------

Pen (21-11-16)

----------


## Flo

What a wonderful compliment!!.....you deserve it. You're fantastic at what you do.xx

----------

Pen (21-11-16)

----------


## Pen

I have just been interviewed and filmed for a group called Humans of Weston....

----------

magie06 (22-11-16),OldMike (22-11-16)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds rather exciting!

----------


## Pen

I suspect I have made a complete idiot of myself!! When the video gets posted I will let you all see it!!

----------


## Suzi

I can't see you making and idiot of yourself at all!

----------


## Pen

We shall see. Not sure if today was a positive really but it was not a down day either. I have really got back into painting, this is a bad thing really as its taking me away from my ceramics!! but I am having a great time playing with oil paint. I currently have three paintings on the go as oil paint takes so long to dry that you have to sometimes wait days before you can continue work on a painting. This evening I was planning a quiet night in my upstairs den painting but it was interrupted when my friend who was taking the class in the studio below came to get an easel then fell down the stairs. She was very shook up and hurt, her hubby who is a Dr thinks she has cracked a rib. I am very upset for her but also of course I am now a man down in the studio team till she heals up.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Your poor friend! I Hope it's not too painful... 
Glad you're enjoying your painting!

----------


## Paula

Oh ouch, poor love. Are you ok, lovely?

----------


## Pen

> Oh ouch, poor love. Are you ok, lovely?


Yes I'm fine just upset that she fell on my stairs and been beating myself up that maybe it was my fault in some way. I am also a bit concerned about how I will manage. She runs the art class every Wednesday evening so I will have to take that over plus she is also a second pair of hands at the blind group on a Friday afternoon. I have a chap who comes with cerebral palsy who needs a lot of support and is very demanding so she has been working with him whilst I look after the member who is totally blind.

----------


## Suzi

Is there any way H could help?

----------


## Flo

Sorry to hear that Pen!.....could you cancel any of the appointments?...they'd probably fully understand considering the circumstances.

----------


## Pen

Not sure at the moment whether I should be posting in the negative or positive of my posts!

I am flying as high as kite atm though. I have just made my first sale on Etsy. I have sold a highland bull to someone in the Scottish Highlands of all places!!

On another note I am waiting for hubby to come by and have a cuppa. He has been with his brother in hospital. M seems to be OK but they are going to operate tonight to assess how bad things are.

----------


## Suzi

Well done on your sale! That's brilliant news! Glad that M is in the right place. Hope Hubby gets some rest...

----------


## Pen

Its been a good day today. Went to the opticians and will get two new pairs of glasses for a fraction of what I thought I would have to pay. Had a lovely coffee with my daughter, went and visited a friends shop (which I have been meaning to do for months) and made 4 "dishscapes" (tiny little landscape sculptures in a small thrown dish). The last one got really silly as the class was making suggestions so its a little street round the edge of the dish with 4 houses, a pub, a village shop, a church and a clock tower, then a harbour in the dish with 3 boats. the street is cobbled and has a little wall round it.... All in a dish less than 5 inches across!

----------

Flo (09-12-16),Paula (08-12-16),Suzi (09-12-16)

----------


## Pen

Just sold another cow on Etsy. Really feel like a real Etsy seller now :-)

----------


## Paula

:(party):  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

That's great! Well done!

----------


## Flo

:(clap):

----------


## Pen

Just uploaded all the donkeys on there now. :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (09-12-16)

----------


## Pen

Had to price sending a donkey to America this morning, but the shipping was more than they could do. 

I have come down with a flu type buggy thing it is sapping my energy and making me wooly headed. My mouth has been really bad for the last few days and this morning I realised that I had got aural thrush again. So been trying natural yogurt, sucking a teaspoonful for as long as I can keep it in my mouth is really helping and I may try doing so all week to see if that helps with the general soreness as well.

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni, that's rubbish  :(:

----------


## Suzi

I really feel for you lovely x

----------


## Paula

How are you this morning?

----------


## Pen

Got a bit of a chest infection and don't want to move from my nice warm bed

----------


## Paula

Then, and I know this is alien to you, stay in bed ....

----------


## Pen

Need to walk the dog, get my meds and get some food in  :S:

----------


## Suzi

Can you get some help to get it done so you can take it easier?

----------


## Pen

OK, dog walked, meds collected (however docs have not sorted out the increase so will have to call them again tomorrow.) H and A duly delivered to The Range and I have been into Staples to get a new memory card for the phone...
Now to get some lunch and retire to bed me thinks....
No there is no one here to help, just Ember and Hazel (the cat) and they are both more interested in finding a warm patch to sleep in!

----------


## Paula

May I suggest their warm patch can be cuddled up in bed with you?

----------


## Suzi

Can you get some rest now lovely?

----------


## Pen

> May I suggest their warm patch can be cuddled up in bed with you?


Ember approved. Hazel shunned me... Typical cat

I have been in bed all afternoon watching half a film, reading and listening to my audio book. H is going to make me her special soup for my tea before she goes out for the evening.

----------

Paula (11-12-16)

----------


## magie06

> Ember approved. Hazel shunned me... Typical cat
> 
> I have been in bed all afternoon watching half a film, reading and listening to my audio book. H is going to make me her special soup for my tea before she goes out for the evening.


That sounds like the perfect afternoon and early evening. I hope you feel better in the morning.

----------


## Pen

Coloured in and wrote (including the verses) 19 Christmas cards this afternoon and evening. Took me over 4 hours and I have cramp in my thumb! Why do I do this to myself! Anyway at least they are mainly done so I can hopefully get them to the post office tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

Hmm... Resting?

----------


## Paula

How are you this morning?

----------


## Pen

> How are you this morning?


Coughing like a good un!!
Will need to go down the town in a bit and do some shopping and get my new glasses.  

Still waiting for the kiln. Will be tomorrow now  :S:

----------


## Pen

Well got the new glasses. Wow I never knew the resolution on my TV was that good!  :(rofl):  It has been about 6 years since I got my eyes tested as I thought they were fine and my vision was good. As I was also having diabetes checks I knew that my eyes were healthy so I was not worried. It seems that my distance vision has improved a lot so my old prescription was WAY off!
Enjoying having reading glasses as well and being able to use the computer without having to struggle to see what I am doing!

Still coughing, but felt well enough after a couple of cold and flu tablets to have a bash at tiding up the den a bit. I have sold three more private class vouchers today. That makes 10 since the 22nd November. I think I may be busy fulfilling them in the New Year. I have also had confirmation and a date set to goto a local school and do some consultancy with them. Train their teachers in 3D art and teach them how to use their kiln. Its a great opportunity as it will mean I will be working with the South West Arts Development Agency and so I am hoping it will lead to greater things!

----------

OldMike (13-12-16),rose (12-12-16)

----------


## Suzi

OMG That's amazing! What an exciting thing to be involved in!

----------

Pen (12-12-16)

----------


## Paula

That's a fantastic post  :):

----------

Pen (12-12-16)

----------


## Pen

Well the kiln arrived today. Dont know when I will get it wired in, the electrician is keeping his head down!
It was a bit of a nightmare as the very nice delivery guy brought it almost up to the studio door and then left. I had though it would be on casters (like my current one) WRONG.... it's on a stand. SO now I was stuck with £3,000 of unwrapped kiln on a pallet, weighing about half a tonne, 30 feet from its final destination, no way to move it short of carrying it and the sky was threatening rain!
Thankfully A was not working today so the 3 of us inched it a few steps at a time off the pallet, over the studio step and up to the back of the studio. It cost me a chocolate tracker bar and a porcelain penguin in thanks for his efforts.  :(rofl): .

----------


## Paula

That seems cheap labour  :(giggle): . So glad it's turned up!

----------


## OldMike

That sure is a heavy piece of kit. Glad you managed to get it moved to the correct place in your studio.

----------


## Suzi

That was cheap labour! Glad it arrived and is now in place!

----------


## Flo

:(clap):

----------


## Pen

Well thats all the classes out the way till next year  :(party): 

Lots that we have to do in the studio next week, there is stuff that we need to get fired as Christmas presents tomorrow and I have plans to do some cleaning and reorganising. 
I have had a terrible migraine today, it came on at 1, went off for a bit then came back. It has left me feeling very washed out and headachy so I am thinking curling up in bed with my audio book now.

----------


## Suzi

Hooray for finishing the classes! Hope the migraine faffs off and leaves you alone lovely..

----------


## Paula

How are you doing?

----------


## Pen

Woke up with a pounding headache at 8 this morning so took 2 painkillers and a cup of tea back to bed and listened to my audio book for a few hours. Not sure that was a good idea as the character talking about the cooked breakfast he was looking forward to got the taste buds going. Consequently I have just had fried bread, mushrooms and two fried eggs. Not a particularly healthy start to the day  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Pen

Right... Been good and walked the dog and got my meds. Do you think anyone would notice if I spent the rest of my day lying on my bed listening to my audio book... (its is very good book!!)

----------


## Suzi

All sounding positive to me love...

----------


## Pen

Had a good rest and finally managed to shift the headache. Ember has loved having me to cuddle all day .Felt good enough to make a load of Christmas decorations tonight so my sitting room is looking a bit more festive. H is going to help me do a bit more decorating tomorrow. She tried to burn down my studio tonight by putting two fan heaters on an extension lead!! Now have fried lead!
Had a busy day of sales, sold 4 more vouchers for classes next year, so off to the post office in the morning along with a parcel containing key parts of one of my wheels which needs to go back under warrantee.  :S:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no about the heaters!  Glad it was just the lead that was the victim... 
So glad you had a proper rest and are feeling better hunni

----------


## Paula

Oops! Glad the headaches gone, love

----------


## Pen

Can't sleep tonight my legs are just too restless and my mouth too sore. Had a good day today. H and I finished the previous Christmas glazing and got the kiln on. Then we went to the giant new lidl that has just opened. It's a lovely store with wide asles and you don't feel cramped. This evening I played a board game with A and H which was fun. I rarely get to play games although I love them. Got round to putting up a lot of my homemade decorations this afternoon but not before I had a nap as I was exhausted after our shopping trip. I must have dropped right off for a bit as I was listening to Yes Minister and one minute they were discussing a problem with badgers and next the credits were playing!

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like a good day lovely! Hope you got some sleep..

----------


## Paula

That does sound like a good day  :):

----------


## Pen

Yes having written that post and after half a lorzapam, a couple of painkillers and half an hour cleaning the kitchen I went off like a light!

----------


## Pen

Just thought as its been a few days since I wrote on here that I would share my Christmas with anyone interested.
Firstly I hope you all managed to get through the Christmas period OK without too many tears and stresses.
My Christmas has been surprisingly good. On Christmas eve me and my daughter spent the day together doing a bit of cooking and cleaning and watching Christmas films. I had a surprise visit from a guy who wanted to buy a voucher for a class as a present (talk about leaving it to the last minute!). I was a bit sad that hubby was not able to come and spend the night with me but since his brother came out of hospital last Thursday he has had to be on hand almost constantly to look after him. I don't know what will happen next week when he is due to go back to work because there is no way he can leave M for over 12 hours. Later on Christmas Eve Dad came for tea and we watched a film. After I had taken him home though and H and A retreated to their sitting room to watch a DVD I did have a wobble and ended up going to bed at 8 oclock.
Christmas day was quite a quiet affair for us. We had decided after the tears and stresses of last year that we would not be having a Christmas dinner as such and H cooked a special pasta dish and we had a gateaux for pud. Dad came over and we opened presents together (hubby was able to pop in for an hour). At 5 I took Dad home and H and A went to A's parents. At this point I decided to brave visiting M and hubby at their house. Hubby has done a fab job of clearing up after M and the totally overwhelming rotting smell had gone. It was actually quite pleasant there if I ignored M's terribly infantile sense of humour. One I got home I spent an hour cleaning up and when H and A came home we played Catan till the early hours.
Today we had our "christmas dinner" at a local restaurant. It was much less stressful than cooking our own and NO washing up!! plus it came to less than £20 a head so was probably cheaper than if we had done it ourselves!
My son came down from Bristol and like a typical Mum I am now concerned that he is not looking after himself as he seems to have gained a bit of weight and his acne is back. (You don't ever really stop worrying about them!!)  
Well it is now past midnight so I am officially a year older.... Later today we are going to Slimbridge wetlands centre to feed the ducks  :(rofl):  but there is no point in going to bed yet as my neighbour has a rather rollicking party going on at the moment and the drink has obviously been flowing as they have got noisier as the night has worn on. I dont mind though as they are usually very quiet next door and only have parties about twice a year!

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday lovely!!

----------


## Paula

Happy birthday gorgeous lady  :(party):

----------


## magie06

Happy birthday. I hope that this year is better than last year for you.

----------


## Pen

> Happy birthday. I hope that this year is better than last year for you.


Thanks. on balance 2016 has not been too bad a year. The business is growing, my daughter and friends are helping out and I am doing something I love. If 2017 is a better year then it will be fantastic!

I had a great birthday, thank you everyone for your wishes. I played lots of games with H and A and we went to Slimbridge reserve to watch the ducks. They always make me smile and watching the boys courting the girls (who were just "really??!!! its far too early!) was great fun.

Hubby bought me a special piece of pottery for my collection which was great, H bought me so many presents I cant remember them all (they were all so special) and my son bought me 5 audible.com book credits. I find the audible books a great help when I am struggling as I don't have to concentrate on reading and can just lie in bed and listen or do some artwork whilst the story plays. I find them easier to deal with than even the TV. Only problem is that he has bought me .com credits not .co.uk and so I have to choose from the American site and some books I cannot get even ones that are on both sites, due to export rules. However I have chosen two BBC radio shows to keep me entertained for a few hours.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like you've had a lovely day! I'm so thrilled!

----------


## Paula

Does sound like a lovely day  :):

----------


## Mira

That does sound good. Its awesome that your business is doing so good.

And a good birthday. Thats great.

----------


## rose

Happy Birthday Pen  :):  I am glad you had such a good day, and it's great to hear you sounding so positive about the year ahead!  :):

----------


## Pen

Its very quiet here.... H and A have gone away for a week. H's first proper holiday as a grown up. I am left here caring for the business and the animals. I was a bit concerned how I would get on, so far the answer is fine. In fact its quite nice to be able to sit in my living room without them coming through every hour for a cigarette. Its also very nice to be able to leave the house tidy and come back to it STILL tidy. No dirty plates appearing, no muddy foot prints, no bits of rubbish, no empty cans and bottles left kicking around.
Could I get away with changing the locks do you think???

----------


## Suzi

Sounds lovely!!!
I'm sure you'll be fine as long as you keep remembering to rest too!

----------


## Paula

Aww where have they gone?

----------


## Pen

> Aww where have they gone?


Edinburgh

----------


## magie06

I hope they have a great time. As for you, don't forget to rest!!

----------


## Pen

Well my interview has been published. I have not watched it as I am SOOOOO embarrassed!!
https://humansofweston.com/2017/01/1...oc-art-how-tv/

----------


## Suzi

It's brilliant!!!! Well done lovely!

----------


## Pen

Thanks.
Well I have sold another donkey to the states  :P:  This one is off to Bronxville! Selling more of donkeys in the US than anywhere else!

----------


## Paula

That was amazing! Your enthusiasm for your work really shone through  :): . And, can I say, you were far more confident and assured than your interviewer  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> Well my interview has been published. I have not watched it as I am SOOOOO embarrassed!!
> https://humansofweston.com/2017/01/1...oc-art-how-tv/


Just been watching your interview via Facebook, brilliant Pen.

----------


## magie06

Just watched your interview. Wow! You were so calm.

----------


## Pen

> Just watched your interview. Wow! You were so calm.


I know the interviewer as I went to college with her 5 years ago. Also we had quite a chat before filming started so I mastered the worst of my terror before it kicked off. I think I was more scared about the consultancy job at the infant school this afternoon!

----------


## Suzi

How did that go?

----------


## Pen

I think it went well. But I don't know. I may have rushed through some stuff as I was nervous. I just hope the teachers have been inspired a bit by the session. Until I get the feedback from the agency I wont know for sure.

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------


## Pen

Just had an hour and a half workout recycling clay. Who needs a gym when you are a potter!

----------


## magie06

You sound much more positive today Pen. How are you feeling?  :):

----------


## Pen

On top of the world atm!

----------


## magie06

Excellent. When do you hear from the school?

----------


## Pen

Probably I wont get any feedback till my contact at the development agency is back next Monday.  :S:

----------


## Pen

To try and reduce my stress and reduce the amount of work I am doing I have gone back to a system that I used when I was at college called Wunderlist. It allows me to list everything that is buzzing round my head and allocate when I am going to sort it. Then each day it shows me just what is on the list for THAT day. I am trying to be strict with myself about doing the whole week of tasks in one day!!!

----------


## magie06

> To try and reduce my stress and reduce the amount of work I am doing I have gone back to a system that I used when I was at college called Wunderlist. It allows me to list everything that is buzzing round my head and allocate when I am going to sort it. Then each day it shows me just what is on the list for THAT day. I am trying to be strict with myself about doing the whole week of tasks in one day!!!


Good idea. It might help when you want to do everything together. Good luck with it.

----------


## Paula

That sounds like a brilliant idea and I'm so glad you're brighter  :):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds brilliant lovely. A really good idea.

----------


## OldMike

> To try and reduce my stress and reduce the amount of work I am doing I have gone back to a system that I used when I was at college called Wunderlist. It allows me to list everything that is buzzing round my head and allocate when I am going to sort it. Then each day it shows me just what is on the list for THAT day. I am trying to be strict with myself about doing the whole week of tasks in one day!!!


Sounds a great idea Pen, you should be able to pace yourself better.

----------


## Pen

Had a lovely day with Arty today. We did some oil painting together, then watched some tele by a roaring log fire with fish and chips  :P:  I hope its lifted her spirits a bit.

----------


## Arty

It certainly has, great company & food too!

----------


## Paula

:):  :):  :):

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like a lovely day!

----------


## Pen

I seem to have a head full of cotton wool today. I have upset a customer cause I did not reply to her message on FaceBook during my time off.... Just been to B&Q and bought some MDF and my first ever saw.... I am sure hubby will tell me I got the wrong one so I will have to hide it!! Also got myself a new box for my pastels and some flowers as the sun is shining here and I feel like getting into the garden for a bit. Trouble is I am just so sleepy now I want to go back to bed!

----------


## Paula

What??? If it was that urgent, your fb page has other contact details. But more importantly, would that customer want to answer messages on her time off??? Don't worry about it, Pen, she's not worth the headache .....

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's all sorted with that customer lovely.

----------


## Pen

Yes I think she is ok.
Well I may have been late up but I think I made up for lost time. Planted a dozen primulas, repotted a couple of plants, potted up my spider plants. recycled clay for 2 hours, photographed my dishes again, ordered some new pastels, ground off surplus glaze of a pot and made an appointment to see a gallery manager next Monday....

----------


## Suzi

Wow! You've been so busy! What happened to PACING?

----------


## Pen

:(rofl):  I know. Running in overdrive again! However I have spent the evening resting on the sofa listening to an audio book, doing a little drawing and online jigsaw puzzle whilst cuddling the dog.
Busy day tomorrow private throwing lesson and two classes.

----------


## magie06

You need to get to bed and rest before tomorrow then.

----------


## Paula

Sounds like a lovely evening  :):

----------


## Pen

> You need to get to bed and rest before tomorrow then.


I did try but struggling to sleep. Too hyped up again!

----------


## Suzi

Hope you got some sleep..

----------


## Pen

Got about 5 hours

----------


## magie06

And how are you feeling?

----------


## Pen

Tired, but OK. Had the two people for the private lesson this morning which went well. Had a full house this afternoon which was hectic and in the middle of it a guy turns up and asks if he can hire my kiln for a firing as his is broken....Business is booming!

----------


## magie06

Good news then, but don't forget to rest in between.  :(clap):

----------


## Pen

Going to put my feet up for an hour before I clear room for the evening class.

----------


## Paula

Good to hear  :):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds brilliant! But make sure you pace x

----------


## Pen

Had another rough night last night, but I'm OK apart from a slight headache. The art club are here but I will leave them to get on with it whilst I have a rest and a bit of a nap.

----------


## Paula

Sounds very sensible. Hope the headache goes  :(bear):

----------


## magie06

Have you taken anything for your headache?

----------


## Pen

No I was hoping that just having a rest would clear it but that failed so have now taken something.

----------


## magie06

What have you on for the rest of the day? It seems that half of DWD has taken refuge on their sofas, are you going to do the same?

----------


## Pen

I did for a while and put a film on. Updated my website and advertised a space I have. I have no completed my to do list for today so may now do a bit of tiding up in the Studio den and then some drawing. I have the evening art class coming at 7 tonight.

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're adding in some rest too lovely x

----------


## Pen

Yes, there is a bit of chillin in there are well.  :):

----------


## Paula

Great  :):

----------


## Pen

Catching up on TV and working on my picture. Bought myself a load of new colours in pastels and am working through about 80 colours.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds awesome!

----------


## Pen

I have just finished it and sprayed it to set the colours. When its dry I will put a picture up on Facebook shortly.

----------


## Paula

I'd love to see it  :):

----------


## Pen

I'm miss grumpy tonight, I am being a bit short with people so I am hiding in the den whilst someone else takes the class.

----------


## Suzi

Hope it passes soon!

----------


## Pen

The picture is up. I am going to have an early night in the hope I wake up in a better mood!!

----------


## Suzi

It's beautiful!

----------


## Pen

No not really. Now I have posted it I can see all the things that I have done wrong. I think I should stick to pottery!

----------


## Suzi

I don't think so. I think it's beautiful!

----------


## Paula

I agree with Suzi, it's stunning

----------


## OldMike

I think your pastel work is brilliant Pen

----------


## Pen

I was only going to have a couple of people tonight so decided to have a night off and cancel the class. Used my night off to get on the wheel, threw 6 plates of various sizes, a sugar bowl with lid, two desert bowls and a candle stick and then made two napkin rings  :(rofl):  I think I will know all about it tomorrow, I have not spent that long on the wheel in ages and I think my muscles will not be happy!

----------


## Suzi

Erm... Pacing??????

----------


## Pen

Yes I know... I should have done a cream jug for the dinner set as well....

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Wow you must be fit and strong Pen all that throwing and you call that having a night off.  :O:   :(giggle):

----------


## magie06

How are your arms today?

----------


## Pen

My arms are OK. The ball of my right thumb is a little sore as that is what you use to push the clay out to make a plate but the rest of me is fine. 
Finished classes for today. Just sat down and realised I have to go shopping.... :=(: 
If I don't there will be no dinner for Ember and me, and no breakfast for the birds in the morning. I cant let Robbie and Robina down!!
I will be working right through this weekend. 2 classes tomorrow, a birthday party on Sunday and the trip to see a gallery manager on Monday.....

----------


## Pen

I have been banned from the studio by H tonight, and I'm bored....

----------


## Paula

lol you're not one for chillin are you?

----------


## Suzi

Well done H!!!!!

----------


## magie06

REST!!!

----------


## Pen

Well I have shampooed the dog, hung up the washing and cooked and eaten my dinner. So maybe I will get another load of washing on, change the bed and vacuum the bedroom floor.

----------


## Paula

How is that resting??

----------


## Pen

I was joking about that lot but Arty thinks I'm a slob so I had better go and sort the room out

----------


## Pen

OK, bed changed, washing on, carpet shampooed and vacuumed....

----------


## Suzi

REST love... You don't want to encourage a slip in your health now, not when you are working so hard!

----------


## Pen

OK got my feet up doing some drawing

----------

Paula (27-01-17),Suzi (28-01-17)

----------


## Suzi

How are you today?

----------


## Pen

I'm really good. Slept well last night and buzzin this morning
Had a class with two people and made two more fish for my garden (going to make a shoal swimming through blue lobelia  :(rofl):  )

----------


## Pen

Right off to the next class

----------


## magie06

How did your classes go?

----------


## Pen

Not as many people as I would like but overall the January figures are looking really good. Jan last year was a quiet month as people are short of money after Christmas and I felt it had been the same this year, however the finance figures show a different story and it looks like I will be close to if not overtaking my busiest month last year (August) which is a good start to 2017. It has been helped by a few private bookings and the school consultancy as well. 
Next Thursday the Great Pottery Throwdown returns to BBC2 and this is good news for my business. Last time it was on I had a definite boost to bookings as people contacted me after watching it wanting to have a go. Some of whom are still coming over a year later.

----------


## Suzi

Wow, you really are doing brilliantly!!!

So... How's the resting going?

----------


## Pen

I am being very good tonight. I have the fire burning and the washing drying in front of it. I am listening to an audiobook whilst doing some Zentangling

----------


## Paula

Sounds peaceful  :): . Btw you're amazing, you've built up a successful small business in next to no time - that isn't easy to do!

----------


## Pen

It is peaceful until I get to an exciting bit of the book!

----------


## Pen

As for the business I read somewhere that a successful entrepreneur usually has at least two business fail before they have a successful one. This is my forth business. One failed, one I abandoned with a 2K loss and one was very successful but I did not like having to travel the country all the time leaving my, at the time, very small children.

----------


## Pen

Had a rough night but I think I must have had enough sleep in the end as I had a really long, involved weird dream! However I have woken feeling decidedly rocky today. I can feel myself on the edge of a crash. I have a Adults Pottery Party to run this afternoon but aside from that I will try and rest up a bit.

----------


## Paula

good to hear  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you're not feeling great, but I'm glad you are going to rest...

----------


## Pen

Been on the go all day to get the party organised and then run. Just sat down....

----------


## Suzi

Sit and rest now please?

----------


## Pen

I will once I have added notes to my lists for the work this week to cover all the emails and stuff that has come in today. Including a commission for 7 plates....

----------


## Pen

I told H about the commission and she looked at the egg I was cooking and asked "So you think you have time to eat????"  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

You are so busy! It's amazing to think what a new business it is! Anyone would think you've been running for years!

----------


## Pen

Yes there was an email waiting wanting details about charges for a birthday party, another message about someone wanting to come to the art class and another about someone wanting to come to a pottery class...

 I also have big hopes about the meeting tomorrow with the gallery manager. Maybe I will be able to find an outlet for my sea sculptures.

----------


## Suzi

It seems mad that you've been only operating as a business for such a short space of time! I hope it does go well, but that you also get some rest in. Isn't Monday meant to be your day off?

----------


## Pen

Sunday is my key day off, Monday is also a non teaching day. I am going with Arty tomorrow and after the meeting we are going to have a coffee at a locally well known coffee shop. I have dealt with some of the correspondence tonight so there is not too much admin to do tomorrow.

----------


## Paula

Sounds like you need a PA  :O: . Please try to rest tomorrow .....

----------


## Pen

I wish I could afford one!! H is taking a little of the admin off me, she is now responsible for doing the ordering of materials (she loves spending my money!!). I am hoping when she gets a new phone that I can get her to load the app I use on it which allows me to assign some of the jobs that need doing to another person. I could do it just by telling her but somehow if its still on my list I feel I have to do it.

I do want to rest tomorrow but I really will have to spend a few hours recycling clay so I have enough for the classes as well as stuff that is good enough to throw. I am wondering now how I got by without the pug mill to mix clay!

----------


## Pen

Well today is going to be a big scary day.... Today is the first time I have ever taken my work to be considered for sale in a gallery....  :S:

----------


## Suzi

Thinking of you! Hope it goes well lovely!

----------


## Paula

:Panda: . Your work is stunning, I'm sure they'll love it

----------


## Pen

They will take it on a sale or return basis, with 30% commission.  :(clap):  That is a standard deal for artwork generally so I am quite happy. Now have to get a catalogue together with prices and an agreement to them and then they will have them in the shop for 6 months over the summer.
I did a bit of foot research whilst I was there. There is another gallery about 100 yrds along the road. However it is packed from floor to ceiling with stuff. There is so much stuff in there that you would struggle to compete. Plus no one mans the shop so you have to ring a bell if you want to buy anything. I felt that buyers would be put off a lot of the time by the overwhelming of senses!! My sculptures would have a light airy space on glass shelves which would show them off well in the pier shop.

----------

Suzi (30-01-17)

----------


## magie06

I hope you get on very well at the gallery Pen. Thinking of you.  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Sounds wonderful, well done  :):

----------


## Pen

Well I wont be doing the clay recycling! I went out to do so and thought "first I will just clean the stuck glaze off the shelf as that is sharp and may hurt someone. I chip some off and then STUPIDLY ran my fingers over the glaze remaining to see how sharp it was. The answer was VERY!! H has steri stripped up the cuts and plastered them but there is no way I can go near wet clay!! For a brief moment I did wonder if I would have to go down the hospital....

----------


## magie06

Ouch!! Very sore. Take care of your self for the rest of the evening. Have you an out of hours doctor's service if you think you need it?

----------


## Paula

Ouch  :(:

----------


## Pen

Yes, what is worst that it was my own total stupidity!!!

What with the early start, lots of nervous adrenaline this morning and the shock of almost chopping the top off my finger, I have been zonked on the bed for three hours listening to my book.

----------


## Pen

I did have to laugh when I came in yelling for H after I did it. She came down, saw the blood, sat me down with a kitchen towel and asked "where's the chocolate" Thats my girl!!  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Oh my goodness! I really, really hope it's OK

----------


## Pen

Yes its fine. Throbs a bit but not painful. Looked worst than it was I think. A doctor once told me that cuts at the tip of the finger are the worst for bleeding. Its more frustrating that it will limit what I can do at work till they heal.

----------


## Paula

Ah chocolate. The answer to all the worlds ills imho  :O:

----------

Pen (30-01-17)

----------


## Pen

So everything is going well, business is booming so can anyone explain why at 12:30 at night I am feeling panicky??

----------


## Pen

I don't want to work tonight. Do you think the 5 students will miss me if I stay in the den?

----------


## Paula

Of course they'll miss you, you're awesome  :): . I hope you rest once the class is over

----------


## Suzi

Hope that the panicky feeling doesn't linger. Definitely get some rest in tonight lovely.

----------


## Pen

I had to teach throwing tonight which was difficult with two fingers bandaged!

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Did you manage OK? Are you resting now?

----------


## Pen

Plastic gloves....

Still in the office catching up on admin, but I am on the office sofa with the dogs head on my lap, does that count?

----------


## Suzi

Not really......

----------


## Pen

Ah.....

----------


## Suzi

Hope you did get some rest lovely..

----------


## Pen

Yes, shut everything down about 10 and went to bed. Listened to an audio book and settled down about 11. Got off to sleep around midnight and slept till about 8.
Feeling a bit rocky this morning at the mo, but that maybe just that I am not a morning person and it takes a while to get going!!

----------


## Pen

Oh and just sold two cows on Etsy!!!  :(party):  That's put a smile on my face....

----------


## Paula

8 hours sleep is brilliant  :):

----------


## Suzi

Glad you slept well lovely.

----------


## Pen

Yes now I have got myself going I am doing fine.  I think the lorazapam last night helped but I get concerned about taking them too often as I don't want to become addicted.

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're doing OK lovely..

----------


## Pen

Thanks
Just trying to write an agreement for the gallery now. I am getting far too bogged down in admin at the moment. It seems like ages since I did any artwork!

----------


## Suzi

Can you build in some time where you get to do some?

----------


## Pen

Hopefully today I might be able to get some done. I do need to spend a few hours recycling clay though now that my fingers are getting better

----------


## Pen

Its one oclock in the morning and I am wide awake and lonely. I was discussing this morning how me and my friend are so different. At 10:30 this morning she was saying how she had been down to the town, had a coffee in a coffee shop, delivered a parcel, been for a swim and bought tickets for her daughters school play. My reply was that I had got dressed!!
I feel that she is like a sports car, she can get going from 0-60 in 30 seconds but by mid afternoon she has burned all her fuel and crashes completely out of spoons. I am like a mini. I get to 60 eventually but don't rush me, once I am there I keep running till late at night.
When I settled down to sleep tonight I just knew that I would not be able to get off. I don't know why, its not as if I am worrying or overthinking stuff, or even particularly excited about anything. It has been a pretty standard week actually so I don't know why I am awake. I have taken a lorzapam about 20 minutes ago so hopefully that will help.

----------


## Paula

Did it help? Hope you're ok this morning

----------


## Pen

Yes it did but of course I only got 6 hours and woke feeling still not quite with it. However managed to get up to speed and pug some clay, throw 5 little dishes and create a tiny desert island scene (with hut, two palm trees a hammock, a treasure chest, a raft and a stream all in a dish about 5 inches across. Just grabbing some lunch now

----------


## Pen

Feeling cold tonight and cant seem to get warm which is a bad sign that I am about to crash. Spent the last hour and a half in bed dozing as I am so tired. Will try and have a rest day tomorrow. Hubby has called by so I have sent him up MacDonalds to get my dinner.  :P:

----------


## Paula

Well done, you're seeing the signs and doing what you need to to try to prevent a crash.

----------


## Suzi

Hope you've managed to rest today lovely.....

----------


## Pen

Yes stayed in bed till midday. Took Ember out and got my tablets. Have lit the fire and am trying to get warm, but my feet are so cold and I feel cold in my soul! I tried to watch some TV but it all irritates me so have turned it off now. May do a bit of drawing in a bit.

----------


## Suzi

We're all feeling cold today too!  :(bear):  Hope you warm up soon x

----------


## Pen

So do I! I am just so tired today. Cant seem to concentrate on anything today.

----------


## Pen

Suzi I think I sent you a message did it come through?

----------


## Suzi

You did my lovely, and I have replied  :O:

----------


## Pen

Ah back to work today. 500Kg of clay to store and a load of tail ends of bags to recycle. A day on the pug mill I think!

----------


## Pen

Stiff as a board tonight! spent 4 hours working the pug mill and wedging clay. Bits of me are complaining that they are not as young as they used to be.

----------


## Paula

Ouch ..... perhaps a bath might help a little?

----------


## Pen

I had a hot shower and that helped with the knotting in my back. Who needs a gym when you are a potter???  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Just make sure you get some rest too x

----------


## Pen

After I had my shower I tried to avoid doing any work. However had to deal with two bookings and a request for information about running a hen party.

----------


## Suzi

But you tried to rest. That's huge! Well done lovely!

----------


## Pen

:(rofl):  Bounced out of bed at 7:30 this morning, now ready to go back to it !!!
Will need to get myself going though as I have a lot to do. From looking at the register I could have a lot of people coming. I seem to have overbooked the Tuesday evening group for the end of the month, however not everyone comes each week so I am hoping it will be OK.
I have about 30Kg of clay drying in the studio at the moment and I will need to get it wedged and packed away before the classes to make space. I also have a load of urgent admin to do as well as getting my own pottery done! There wont be much time for rest today!!

----------


## Paula

Even if it's 5 minutes at a time, it'll help ...

----------


## magie06

Try to rest.

----------


## Pen

Just having 5 minutes with a cup of tea and a packet of Maryland Cookies (Crispies with chocolate and coconut!)

----------


## Paula

Good  :):

----------


## Pen

Fell asleep on the sofa...  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

I repeat, good!  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Good for you!  :):

----------


## Pen

Well it has certainly been a profitable day, 16 students across 2 classes! Trouble with having a nap in the afternoon is that I am now wide awake!

----------


## Pen

I was a rough night, just could not get to sleep until I had unburdened what was in my head onto an email to the Samaritans at 1 this morning. So tired again. I have got Dad coming over at 10 this morning as there is something he wants me to do. Thankfully it art classes today I don't have to do much with them so I can try and catch up on admin and some making of my own.

----------


## Paula

Try to get some rest today, love

----------


## Suzi

Hope you get some rest lovely x

----------


## Pen

I am going to have to wedge the clay I pugged and throw 7 plates as well today

----------


## Pen

Well I wedged up the clay and weighed out 9 blocks of clay ready to throw the plates. The art club are downstairs today so just having a bit of lunch with Ember on the sofa before starting some admin.

----------


## Suzi

Still sounds like you're doing a lot!

----------


## Pen

Oh yes. I threw 9 17cm plates this afternoon, then a wooden spoon holder for the kitchen. I trimmed 4 dishes and turned one of them into a fancy tea-light holder. I then washed down the wheel and the tables. Then I fetched all the art materials from upstairs for the class. I then sat down to check my calls and emails to find a message from the lady who runs the evening class to say that she had a problem as her Mum had taken a turn for the worst and there was no-one home to look after her so I would have to start the class and possibly (If her consultant husband was delayed in theatre and did not get home soon) I would have to take the whole evening. I had not prepared and so I have bolted my dinner down whilst preparing a lesson. Thankfully she turned up at 7:30 so I only had to teach them for half an hour.
Now working through the admin...

----------


## Paula

Try not to work too long, lovely

----------


## Suzi

Blimey lovely, you really do need to not work tonight for too long though x

----------


## Pen

Came in at 9:40 to the lovely sight of a kitchen piled high with dirty dishes so just had to clear that lot up as well... Still I am in bed now and going to listen to my book and do my puzzle.

----------


## Paula

Hope you sleep well  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Oh love! That always feels more like a kick in the teeth! Hope you are properly resting...

----------


## Pen

Well I tried but had quite a restless night. Did not actually get properly off to sleep till about 2:30 then woke at 7:30. Now to get the house tidy ready for the cleaner to come. It will be another busy day as we will be unloading the kiln and then there is a dishscape sculpture to glaze. Hopefully H will feel well enough to come back to work today as I need her to make up a batch of a new glaze that I am hoping will be good enough to use on the commission of 7 plates so we need to get a test tile of it into the other kiln today. Aside from that we have about 30 other test tiles to glaze as I am replacing all of them with different shaped ones that indicate the type of glaze that they are.

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a busy day! Hope you're building in some rest time?

----------


## Pen

I will try  :(think):

----------


## Suzi

Hope the resting is going well...

----------


## magie06

How are you now?

----------


## Pen

> Hope the resting is going well...


Ha Ha Ha  :(rofl): 
Just clear glazed 35 pieces of pottery and now about to wedge about 30Kg of clay. Rest??? Whats that??

----------


## magie06

Take it easy if you can!!

----------


## Suzi

Make sure you do stop tonight lovely....

----------


## Pen

> Make sure you do stop tonight lovely....


I have a class tonight and two of the people are so keen they tend to arrive at about 6:30 even though the class does not kick off till 7! One of the people coming is a newbie on her second week so I have to be in attendance...

When I finally get rid of them at all at about 9:30 I might get a rest! Although there is another group in tomorrow at 10:15 so I will have to make sure the studio is clean and tidy ready for them!

----------


## Suzi

Oh Pen! You need some magic fairies to help you!

----------


## Pen

Yes if you find some please send them over, if they could come with dustpan and brushes I need some to get into the nooks and crannies of the studio and clean out the dust...

----------


## Suzi

I'm still looking for the house cleaning ones too....

----------


## Paula

You need a small, long haired cat to wander around and collect the dust for you  :O:

----------


## Pen

Ah now that's an idea!

----------


## Pen

Hi folks
Its been a while since I have been here so I thought I would pop on here and let you know what is happening in the mad, mad world of a Somerset potter.

First the BIG news. H and A have finally set a date for their wedding and booked the venue. It will be the 14th October this year and I am regarding the oncoming date with a huge mixture of excitement and fear!

Life has been hectic in the studio in the last 9 days. The airing of the BBC's Great Pottery Throwdown has brought a lot of requests for private one hour lessons and I have been busy dealing with enquiries and of course running the lessons and dealing with the pottery created. Also of course last week (here anyway) was half term so I had kiddies groups to deal with. On Thursday I had 15 children spread across two groups and then in the evening had an adults class as well.  

This week is my "catch up" week. There are no classes whilst H and I deal with the aftermath of last week. The kilns will be firing back to back all week to try and get the backlog cleared. On top of that I have big plans of what I want to get done in this "free" week.
Fire the test kiln with some special glazes
Try a raku firing
Make 6 big garden pots/sculptures
Take Dad and my daughter to the garden centre
Take my daughter and myself shopping
Buy a new pair of shoes
Get down the town and pay in the takings
Meet up with some friends 
Spend time with my dog on long walks to make up for being so busy this week.
Sort out adverts for the special classes I am running this year
Contact parents about booking kids in for the Easter holidays
Change the bed
Do my washing
Wash all the studio aprons, overalls and towels
Recycle 3 big tubs of clay that are sitting in the garden
Check and order clay for a special task I have set the classes on their return
Empty out the flower tubs in the garden from last summer. ( My garden is all bricked over so I just have a lot of tubs and plants, probably about 50 or 60)
Plant up the baby strawberry plants that have rooted themselves in other flower tubs around the garden.
Plant up the huchera that I bought last autumn that is still waiting for a pot.
Replant a number of plants that need splitting or just repotting
Generally tidy up the garden
Make appointments with the doctor and podiatrist
Do some painting
Sort out my husbands house insurance
Tidy up a particularly messy corner of the studio
Update my online listings of pottery for sale
 I have also just won a contract to supply a tourist attraction in the next town with my miniature sculptures so I also want to
Go to the town and get photos and sketches of some of the key features to make more sculptures
Meet a friend for coffee there
Finish off the latest three sculptures 
Make a list of the sculptures for sale and prices 
Label the sculptures
Deliver the first batch to the centre
Make some more sculptures
So could be busy!!

----------


## Suzi

Wow! I was wondering how you were doing! 
Blimey, I think you've written a list there for years, not a week! 
How is your mood doing? 

Congratulations to H and A!

----------


## Paula

That's a long list, are you putting resting in there somewhere?  That's wonderful news for H & A! Is it going to be a big do? Will they continue to live with you after the wedding?

----------


## OldMike

Wow you sure are a busy lady, congrats to H & A.  :(party):

----------


## Pen

> That's a long list, are you putting resting in there somewhere?  That's wonderful news for H & A! Is it going to be a big do? Will they continue to live with you after the wedding?


REST!! Don't have time to rest!!!

It wont be a huge do. About 40 to the ceremony and 60 in the evening. The theme is "formal gothic" so H plans on a black wedding dress! I have no idea what I will wear. Arty says she will give me a hand to find something.
Yes they will carry on living with me. They cant afford to do anything else. The only real reason they are marrying is that they want to start a family and H feels they should be an official partnership before they bring a little one into the world.

----------

Paula (19-02-17)

----------


## magie06

Congratulations to H and A. A black wedding dress?? Wow!!

----------


## Suzi

That sounds AWESOME! I love gothic!

----------


## Angie

Sounds amazing I'm another that loves Gothic

----------


## Pen

Wedding plans have hit a snag. A cant get that date off work.... so back to planning.
Its been a hectic week so far. I have been working my way through the list quite well. Today I have spent the whole day painting my sculptures and a load of test tiles so we can get the kiln on again tonight. I started at 11:30 and apart from a 20 minute stop in the middle of the day I did not stop till 9:45 tonight. I even ate my dinner whilst working out what to glaze next. H has been out there most of the day as well getting a lot of her stuff glazed whilst we have the chance to put our own stuff through. I took another booking for next week so there is no guarantee that we will have much of a chance to fire our stuff again anytime soon. I am hoping to get the sculptures out the kiln on Friday morning so I can take them to the heritage centre for sale.
Tomorrow will be clearing and stock taking although I do hope to be able to get a break and weather permitting do some gardening.

----------


## Suzi

Oh wow! You've done so much! I really hope you get some rest lovely x

----------


## rose

How on earth can he not get time off for his own wedding?! That is just not fair at all!

----------


## Pen

> Oh wow! You've done so much! I really hope you get some rest lovely x


Well I have decided that I will take my sculptures on Monday not tomorrow as I had planned so I can give myself some breathing space.

----------


## Pen

> How on earth can he not get time off for his own wedding?! That is just not fair at all!


No its not. Apparently the rule at his place is that in April people agree who is going to be off for main holidays for the coming year. However his boss decided to book a holiday for October without warning any of the other staff. So when A said the date for the wedding she said he could not as she had booked to go away and as he is second in command he has to be there. It was the first any of them knew that she was going away that week.

----------


## Suzi

That's naughty of her!

----------


## rose

Will they be able to change the date without losing their deposit?

----------


## Pen

They had not got as far as the deposit so yes. Trouble is finding another date. The week before would be ideal but someone had booked the venue and the registrar and then cancelled the venue but not the registrar so until the registrar gets written confirmation from the original people she cant be booked for that date. There is a slot the week after but it would mean the ceremony would have to be at 10:30 in the morning. Which would not give H enough time to get ready really and then we would have a long day till the evening event.

----------


## selena

Hi, I'm not sure I have posted in the right section.

I really appreciate your works.

A colleague of mine (beginner translator) really enjoys drawing and pottery, he would want someone to appreciate his work. Maybe you could have an eye, if you have some free time of course.

----------


## Pen

Sure Selena. Do you want to private message me details of where I can see his work?

----------


## selena

Yes, immediately as he sends me some good photos.

Thank you.

----------


## Pen

Hey feeling good enough to post on here today!!!

Have had a couple of good nights sleep and starting to feel a lot better. Looking forward to today. H, A and I are going to take Ember for a walk in a minute then H and I are off to the Mall (well actually Hobbycraft is really our objective!!) for a girls afternoon together. Then tonight H has booked a table for us at a sushi restaurant in town. It is one I have not been to before (and I am a little anxious) but H and A have and they say its fabulous. Hopefully my son J will remember that its mothers day and he is supposed to be joining us at the restaurant but so far he has not responded to H's texts about it!!

----------


## Paula

It's so lovely to see you in this thread  :(happy):

----------

Pen (26-03-17)

----------


## Pen

Just back from Hobbycraft. Good job I made a lot of money yesterday as I spent it all and then some!!

----------

Paula (26-03-17)

----------


## Pen

Just had a fabulous evening with my kids and their partners at a Japanese restaurant. Don't feel I can eat again for a week!

----------


## Suzi

So glad to hear you are sounding much more positive lovely...

----------


## Pen

Added some more stuff to the emergency self soothe box. a small cross stitch kit a special bath foam, some lavender au de cologne, some fur fabric and special hand cream. I bought a load of nice scrap book paper and so have finally finished covering my box

----------


## Paula

Can I borrow your box?? It sounds lovely  :O:

----------


## Pen

My problem will be just keeping it for emergencies!!

----------


## Suzi

Sounds fabulous!

----------


## selena

Pen, if you have some free time, can you please have a look at these drawings of my friend and give your opinion?

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/eme...tml?sort=3&o=1

----------


## Pen

Hi Selena
OK what does your friend want from my opinion?
I am happy to give constructive criticism but if that is not what he is after I don't want to disappoint him!

----------


## selena

> Hi Selena
> OK what does your friend want from my opinion?


Yes, he likes drawing and other kind of art, so for him it does matter.

----------


## Pen

OK
Firstly he has talent but it has a certain naivety that makes me think that he is about 17 years old. He needs to develop a more mature style (I am not talking content here btw just the way he draws)
I would suggest the following:-

Firstly invest in a good quality drawing pad or sketch book and a set of pencils that will give him 6B, 4B, 2B, B and HB. It looks like some of the drawings are on printer paper and one on lined paper out of a notepad. When it comes to drawing its best to get equipped it makes a huge difference to the final outcome,

The picture I like best is the knight. (The 7th picture) That shows more maturity in the style mainly as he has been bolder with his shading. That is lacking in the other drawings. They were obviously done with just a HB pencil. one of the B pencils (6B being the darkest) will allow him to increase the definition between light and dark in the other drawings. (Get bolder...it will make more of an impact!)
The first picture is very flat. This is partly due to the shading but also due to lack of perspective. I would suggest he has a look at some of the online tutorials on perspective to make the drawings feel more natural. 
I hope that helps.

----------

selena (01-04-17),Suzi (01-04-17)

----------


## selena

Pen, thank you so much for the comment.

He is in his early twenties, he has never studied professional art of drawing, but he likes it and probably hesitates about career in another professional field. He graduated with bachelor degee in Foreign Languages, but thinks it is not his true vocation. 

By the way, he is fond of Fantasy genre.

----------


## Suzi

My favourite was the knight too...  :O:

----------

